# Covered Calls On STW



## BennoBrisbane (3 September 2009)

I am keen to write some covered calls on SPDR 200 (STW) and would like to know if there is somewhere I can view the live call and put option prices for this stock? without having to join a broker and go through the sign up. Also can someone explain to me the 'codes' for interpreting the options. For example Oct 09 Call Strike Price $43.00? What would be the code? Thanks Benno


----------



## cutz (3 September 2009)

hi BennoBrisbane,

Although they are listed, there's no action or open interest on STW's, check out XJO's instead.


----------

